# Looking for a GSD puppy in VA or NC, need some help



## Jerad (Jan 22, 2012)

My wife and I are looking for a GSD puppy in VA or NC. For the last several weeks I've been reading about temperament, genetics, blood lines and pray drive which is enough to make me go cross eyed. At this point we are trying to establish a description that can be emailed to breeders describing characteristics we are looking for. I'm most confused about desired pray drive. My last dog was a JRT and he was all about pray drive. He would do anything for a toy or treat, didn't care much for positive attention. This made him easy to train, but he also was easily distracted by squirrels, deer, cats, etc. We would be hiking and he would run off chasing wildlife, he would completely quit listening. He would also chew EVERYTHING! I think that would be described as a high pray drive, correct?

We want a dog that is easily trainable so we want some pray drive, but I also want a dog that won't completely quit listening to me when something furry walks by. Would I describe this as a medium pray drive?

Basically we are looking for a healthy dog that can be taken everywhere, won't eat our cats, will accept our future children, is level headed, calm, nonaggression without being skidish and has some amount of pray drive for trainability. Ideally it'll be a short haired black/tan or black/red male, but this is last on our list.

Should we be looking at American, West German, or show lines? What about parents that carry th_e __Schutzhund titles. Will dogs with this title be too aggressive or too high of a pray drive for a house pet/family member?

I know that's a lot, and I know I can't guarantee any of this in a puppy, but I figure if I have a good description of what I'm looking for a good breeder should be able to use their experience with their dogs to determine compatibility. 

Thank you ahead of time, I'm such a noob!
_


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I have 2 JRTs along with my GSDs, and in general, the type of prey drive the two breeds have just aren't really the same. I think the difference is that JRTs are bred for prey-kill--and they are not expected to be obedient while in drive.

But a herding breed dog is expected to keep their head together in the face of their prey. They are also bred to value the hunt (herding) higher than the kill. So when they are in a herding (hunting) scenario, they are working with the shepherd. It doesn't always work out as well as that, but that is the goal. 

That said, for the type of dog you want, a medium-prey drive dog is probably a good thing to be looking for. 

As far as the schutzhund titles, they do not indicate that the dog will be too aggressive or too drivey to be a family member. In general, dogs from generations of schutzhund titled parents make excellent family members. They are should be confident and very trainable.

As always, selecting a puppy from two parents of sound temperaments bred and raised by someone who is carefully selecting the parents and handling and socializing the puppies will be most important.


----------



## UNCMan (Jul 12, 2011)

I trust the breeding of the European lines better than the America lines. NOT TO SAY you don't have good breeders in the US but Europe is lot more strict in breeding guidelines. I've had two show line GSD and found both to be very solid in obedience and not as high strung as some working lines. What ever you decide make sure you check references and get as much background as you can. Good luck with you search!


----------



## UNCMan (Jul 12, 2011)

Socializing your puppy is very, very, important!!


----------



## Jerad (Jan 22, 2012)

BlackthornGSD said:


> I have 2 JRTs along with my GSDs, and in general, the type of prey drive the two breeds have just aren't really the same. I think the difference is that JRTs are bred for prey-kill--and they are not expected to be obedient while in drive.
> 
> But a herding breed dog is expected to keep their head together in the face of their prey. They are also bred to value the hunt (herding) higher than the kill. So when they are in a herding (hunting) scenario, they are working with the shepherd. It doesn't always work out as well as that, but that is the goal.
> 
> ...



Blackthorn, you have such beautiful dogs! I just happened to click your link and your in VA!

Do you have any male puppies left from the Blackthorn's Jubilee x Dorian aus der Königshöhle litter? Do you think one of your pups would match my needs in a GSD?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I would think you can't go wrong with a puppy from Christine. 
(and yes Christine.... I still watch your website )


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a Blackthorn boy, and he's the greatest. Jubilee ended up not being pregnant, but you should certainly contact Christine! I'm sure she'll be bred in the future.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

My website needs updating! 

Jubilee didn't get pregnant, so I don't have any puppies at the moment, although I do have some litters planned for this year. Feel free to email me and I'd be happy to talk further. 

(and thanks Mary! )


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Just a friendly reminder. Please take ALL discussions with a breeder about buying puppies private. 

Thank you, 

ADMIN Lisa


----------



## Witz (Feb 28, 2011)

I would second the recommendation to Christine/Blackthorn. I too have a Pup from her and he is everything I had wished for.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Jerad said:


> We want a dog that is easily trainable so we want some *pray drive*, but I also want a dog that won't completely quit listening to me when something furry walks by. Would I describe this as a medium pray drive?


I think you'll have to train them to learn to "pray".


----------



## Jerad (Jan 22, 2012)

GSDkid said:


> I think you'll have to train them to learn to "pray".



sometimes even I amaze myself :wild:


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I third the recommendation! Also have a Blackthorn dog and she is a major part of me. She is the perfect dog for me!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Jerad said:


> sometimes even I amaze myself :wild:


Lately I skip schutzhund and go to church:laugh:


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

And even if you don't buy from Christine, her blog is way fun to read.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I really enjoy reading Christine's posts too!
I think that she would "honestly" help you find a nice puppy, whether it is from her or a breeder referral.
Good luck!


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm late to the game here, but here's another recommendation for Blackthorn puppies! We have a Bandit x Xita puppy and Christine did an amazing job understanding our family dynamic and helping us find the perfect puppy. We love ours and would happily go back to Christine again (if I could talk hubby into Puppy #2 AND we had time to devote to said Puppy #2)


----------



## Zoeys momma (Jan 5, 2012)

Another really great breeder is haus Juris in Nokesville
She has really gorgeous German show line pups..
Good luck whatever you decide.

Xoxo


----------



## Jerad (Jan 22, 2012)

Zoeys momma said:


> Another really great breeder is haus Juris in Nokesville
> She has really gorgeous German show line pups..
> Good luck whatever you decide.
> 
> Xoxo



My wife and I are going to check out Haus Juris on the 25th, I like blackthornes dogs, but we really want a black and red/tan. I know that's the least important trait, but when comparing dogs of high quality it was the tie breaker that caused us to contact Haus Juris first.


----------



## Jerad (Jan 22, 2012)

We just picked a 9 week old female puppy out a Haus Juris yesterday. She's very red and black, exactly the look we wanted and even more importantly she has an awesome little personality. So far no accidents in the house or on the 3.5 hr car ride home. She whined for about 30 minutes then slept from 12-6am this morning. Took her out to potty and tried to go back to bed until 8, but by 7 she was still whining so we just started our day early. I'm in an apartment until we move into our house on the 1st, hopefully she won't whine night tonight in her crate as I know my neighbors can hear her. 

Our cats are doing ok, one is curious and is now approaching her and watching intently, the other is hiding under the bed...

Todays plans are to crate the dog and drive around town a little, it's a cool (high 47) day so the dog will be ok in the car during breakfast and church. I can't wait until her last round of shots so we can get her out of the car/house.

Right before we left Haus Juris








Car ride home








Last night before bed


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

She's a beauty! Do you have the crate next to the bed in the bedroom? For the first couple of weeks, that sort of proximity can really help a puppy to adjust.


----------



## Jerad (Jan 22, 2012)

BlackthornGSD said:


> She's a beauty! Do you have the crate next to the bed in the bedroom? For the first couple of weeks, that sort of proximity can really help a puppy to adjust.


We're going to try that tonight, but in our apartment there is a bedroom above and one below so we were hesitant thinking it would bother the neighbors more, but if she'll whine less then we all win! Thanks for the compliment, we're really enjoying her.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

My puppy screamed, so he ended up in my bed sleeping under my arm. No peeps from him after that


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I slept on the couch with The Boys, and then Akina. That way hubby got a full night's sleep 
Can't imagine having locked them in a separate room. But I was enthralled watching them grow, play, and even sleep.

Hubby's and my first puppy slept in a laundry basket by the bed.


----------



## Jerad (Jan 22, 2012)

We move the crate to our bedroom last night, she whined for about 2 minutes before crashing and she didn't wake up again until I woke up at 0430. So far we've been able to redirect her and keep her chewing on her chews and toys, but she is getting more comfortable in her surroundings and now she wants to chew on everything. We've got a play pin, but she's still learning to relax in it and not go hysterical. 

I'm getting a little scared b/c my wife leaves for 4 weeks on wednesday leaving just me and the puppy. I know we'll do fine, but it's gonna be a lot of work and little sleep.


----------

